# Visual Wrap



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've known about this product for some time, and even inadvertently bought Billy Vivona's book some time ago thinking it was a tutorial on how to do decorative wraps. Well after another thread today, I decided to look into this a bit more. Does anyone else use this software? It certainly produces some impressive wraps. I'm thinking about buying it this weekend and giving some of the wraps a go.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

ty ty ty....i wanted to ask but i didnt want to start another thread...figured id used my ration of questions in the R/P/R building forum for a month


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I've been on the fence about buying the combo, book and software for some time.

I suspect the software would be most useful for saving time in laying out new designs.

I'm hoping someone will have a demo of the software set up at the rod building expo, may need to push the idea over on rodbuilding.org, to see if they have any plans along those lines or not.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> I've known about this product for some time, and even inadvertently bought Billy Vivona's book some time ago thinking it was a tutorial on how to do decorative wraps. Well after another thread today, I decided to look into this a bit more. Does anyone else use this software? It certainly produces some impressive wraps. I'm thinking about buying it this weekend and giving some of the wraps a go.



hmm I kind of thought it(Billy's book) was all about doing crosswraps ?

Billy posts over on SOL and according to him a section of the book deals with using the software, but that it's not necessary to have the software to use his book to learn custom butt wraps.

What was your take on the book?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> ...........................I'm hoping someone will have a demo of the software set up at the rod building expo, may need to push the idea over on rodbuilding.org, to see if they have any plans along those lines or not.


 from what i have heard , they usually have a demo at the show . billy has been there the past few years at the nerbs booth .


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

DERFM said:


> from what i have heard , they usually have a demo at the show . billy has been there the past few years at the nerbs booth .


Derf that might be reason enough to stay away


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> Derf that might be reason enough to stay away


nawww , those guys are ok ; even if they are from the 'far' north !!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Surf Cat I'd have to look at the book again to give you an honest opinion. I haven't looked at since about a week after I bought it. 

As for teh ICRBE, there is a whole class by the guy who created the program and he's also introducing Visual Weave at the expo as well. I plan to sit through both.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I've been looking at the software stuff as well, especially for the weaves. I've had a tough time trying to make my own left lists. As far as the visual wrap I'm not sure it's something I really need, I feel pretty comfortable coming up with my own designs for now. When you think about it there have been a lot of guys that came up with some pretty awesome stuff before we had computer programs.

I'll probably try to get in on the seminars to take a closer look.


Walt


----------

